# 1/32 Moebius Colonial Viper



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/32 Moebius Colonial Viper build up. I scratch built new laser cannons and adjusted their position, per A Hero Filming Miniature. I also scratch built several details also seen on The same Miniature.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That looks a little like my old Revell.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job on your Viper. Painting and weathering is perfect. I need to throw a couple of Moebius's BSG kits on the bench.


----------



## sparrowlord01 (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful job! What colors did you use for the hull?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks guys!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Galactica & Star Wars are still the best models of all time IMO. Especially when Mark does them.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great job. smooth paint with excellent weathering


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/32 Moebius Colonial Viper Build up. I added Photo etch detail to the cockpit, scratch built detail per one of the filming miniatures, custom mixed Floquil colors shot through my IWATA airbrush. Weathered to scale.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

That Viper is a thing of beauty. Looks just right. Simply awesome.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You topped yourself here. Just perfect.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a composite of two Colonial Vipers against a star field. NO digital enhancements were done to the Vipers. Instead of photographing against a cluttered work bench or even worse, some poor photoshoping, I like to place the model in it's natural element...And recreate what was seen on the screen.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more detail pics of my Viper build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are two of my 1/32 Viper Builds against a star field, per the original 1978 series. A number of corrections and scratch building finished the models off...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Absolute awesomeness!! You made my favourite fighter SHINE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Totally awesome build! Would you be willing to share what Floquil colors you mixed for the orange stripes?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> Totally awesome build! Would you be willing to share what Floquil colors you mixed for the orange stripes?


Thank you. I actually didn't Air brush the stripes. The Decals provided with the kit are very close(Red/orange)...to my eyes at least. I used the Floquil colors for the main hull...same as the Millennium Falcon 50%Reefer white/50%Grime. Then I sprayed a little more grime to lock everything in.

The hulls were primed Flat black before I applied the Floquil top coat. NOTE...Spray in a WELL Ventilated area as the stuff stinks to high heaven but gave me the look I wanted.

The weathering I did to the scale of the models. The actual filming miniatures were overly weathered so the detail would be picked up in the harsh filming lights. When I build my Studio scale Viper, I may go that route.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

So, what you're saying is, if I use pics of the Vipers under construction (such as the ones on the DVD set) as a reference for weathering, the model won't look "right?"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> So, what you're saying is, if I use pics of the Vipers under construction (such as the ones on the DVD set) as a reference for weathering, the model won't look "right?"


I am saying the Vipers used in the show were bigger than the little Moebius, Monogram or Revell Vipers.

They were HEAVILY weathered, much more so than would look in scale and "real" for the smaller Moebius Viper. A mistake a lot of guys make with weathering and Lighting. However, I am no expert, we have enough of them around here.

They were filmed under harsh lighting so they HAD to be overly weathered for the details to show up on screen...and even then, sometimes you couldn't always see it. 

Please feel free to do what ever you think will make you happy with your build.
I was asked about how I did the striping, but elaborated on other details I did to make my Vipers look good, hoping it would inspire others to take it out of the box and build them.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I have a really silly question about this kit: At the store I noticed the model on the box art has a swirly surface texture. I'm assuming that's just a painting but it looks realistic enough so wanted to make sure that the actual kit plastic doesn't have that texture over it? Thinking about this actually made be put the box back on the shelf and I feel stupid for not buying it. Your build looks totally professional, even better than the studio model was on TV.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve Mavronis said:


> I have a really silly question about this kit: At the store I noticed the model on the box art has a swirly surface texture. I'm assuming that's just a painting but it looks realistic enough so wanted to make sure that the actual kit plastic doesn't have that texture over it? Thinking about this actually made be put the box back on the shelf and I feel stupid for not buying it. Your build looks totally professional, even better than the studio model was on TV.


Box top is just a painting, probably done with Photoshop or some such program where you take a photo and apply a texture to it digitally. The actual plastic surface is smooth. The bottom of the box shows photos of the kit assembled and painted.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve Mavronis said:


> I have a really silly question about this kit: At the store I noticed the model on the box art has a swirly surface texture. I'm assuming that's just a painting but it looks realistic enough so wanted to make sure that the actual kit plastic doesn't have that texture over it? Thinking about this actually made be put the box back on the shelf and I feel stupid for not buying it. Your build looks totally professional, even better than the studio model was on TV.


Not a silly question.

The model itself is smooth. Sincere thanks for the compliment. Here's another picture of my completed Viper. However, I customized it a bit...the detail forward of the cockpit is scratch built and the laser cannons have been moved...both per the reference pics I have of several Miniatures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Excellent, thanks!


----------

